# pic of 12 punder caught last week on lake erie



## captain jr (Mar 11, 2005)

here is a pretty fish caught last week on lake erie. there were 5 people on the boat, and all five got one at least 8 pounds. this one here is 12 pounds 3 oz. It is getting mounted right now! all the other pics are at and click on the current pics page if you want to see them. if you have never been to lake erie, you should check it out for big wall mounting walleye any time from now, till about the middle of may. after that you should wait till sept or oct for the big ones


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

nice fish, congrats


----------



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice catch

Keep reelin them in


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

that is a hugh fish. Man too bad they don't grow that size in north dakota


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

That looks like about a thirty incher with some serious girth. Beauty :wink:


----------

